# Déblocage iPhone 4



## babat58 (21 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à faire débloquer mon iPhone 4 acheté sur ebay, il est bloqué chez bouygues pour le moment.

J'ai vu en passant sur google un site qui s'appelle Fleety, est-ce que quelqu'un le connait ? J'hésite à passer par ce site.. Bouygues m'ayant refusé le déblocage.


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> Bouygues m'ayant refusé le déblocage


Et la raison invoquée de ce refus ?

Si c'est pour illégalité ou raison similaire, inutile d'aller plus loin, tu n'auras aucune aide.


----------



## babat58 (21 Janvier 2016)

Ils m'ont refusés la demande puisque je ne suis pas le propriétaire initial de l'iPhone


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> Ils m'ont refusés la demande puisque je ne suis pas le propriétaire initial de l'iPhone


Et bien il ne te reste plus qu'à demander au propriétaire/vendeur, sinon tu resteras à la rue. Et ici, il n'y a pas de bidouillage.


----------



## babat58 (21 Janvier 2016)

Où est-ce que j'ai demandé un bidouillage ?
J'ai contacté Apple afin de voir les alternatives que je peux avoir pour faire débloquer mon iPhone.

Ils m'ont conseillés d'aller dans une boutique de déblocage ou de me rendre sur un site internet.
D'où ma question initial.


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2016)

Seul le propriétaire initial peut demander le déblocage. Il faut OBLIGATOIREMENT passer par lui. 

Ou sinon, tu changes d'opérateur et tu passes chez Bouygue. Ce qui ne serait peut-être pas une mauvaise solution vu ce que cet opérateur propose en ce moment.


----------



## babat58 (21 Janvier 2016)

Et bien non, si Apple m'a suggéré de me rendre dans une boutique de déblocage ou sur un site, je pense que je peux leur faire confiance.

Après, à voir pour changer d'opérateur, mais vu toutes les lignes que j'ai chez mon opérateur cela me paraît compliqué..


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> Et bien non, si Apple m'a suggéré de me rendre dans une boutique de déblocage ou sur un site, je pense que je peux leur faire confiance.


Très étonnant ?


----------



## babat58 (21 Janvier 2016)

Je trouve pas, je leur ai demandé tout simplement s'ils avaient une alternative à me proposer.
La personne que j'ai eu m'a dit que j'aurais peut-être une chance par le biais que je t'ai indiqué un peu plus haut.


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> Et bien non, si Apple m'a suggéré de me rendre dans une boutique de déblocage ou sur un site, je pense que je peux leur faire confiance.





babat58 a dit:


> La personne que j'ai eu m'a dit que j'aurais peut-être une chance par le biais que je t'ai indiqué un peu plus haut.


Un employé de chez Apple qui incite au piratage, j'en doute un peu.


----------



## babat58 (22 Janvier 2016)

En quoi c'est du piratage ?


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> En quoi c'est du piratage ?


Parce que la procédure officielle impose à l'opérateur de passer par Apple qui fait le nécessaire et qui ensuite répercute la procédure pour l'iPhone devant être désimlocker. Une fois fait, le propriétaire fait une restauration et peut mettre n'importe quelle carte SIM d'un opérateur français.

Je doute vraiment qu'un employé de chez Apple renvoi vers un magasin de coin de rue, pour un portable lambda c'est un grand classique, pas pour un iPhone.


----------



## babat58 (22 Janvier 2016)

Eh bien justement, d'après le conseiller ils (les boutiques et les sites de déblocage) passent en interne chez les opérateurs, ces derniers font la demande auprès d'Apple, comme pour n'importe lequel de ses clients.

Surtout que tu dois très bien savoir qu'il n'existe que cette solution pour faire débloquer un iPhone, il n'y a pas de code, de crack ou quoi que ce soit d'autre.

Après, cette personne ne m'a pas dit d'aller au premier taxiphone ou site internet venu. Il existe pas mal de fraudes sur ce secteur apparemment, il m'a conseillé de bien me renseigner sur la nature précise du service délivré.


----------



## Locke (22 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> Eh bien justement, d'après le conseiller ils (les boutiques et les sites de déblocage) passent en interne chez les opérateurs, ces derniers font la demande auprès d'Apple, comme pour n'importe lequel de ses clients.


Puisque tu connais la procédure hors Apple, ben alors fais-le et reviens nous dire si ton iPhone est bien désimlocké.


----------



## Jura39 (22 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> Et bien non, si Apple m'a suggéré de me rendre dans une boutique de déblocage ou sur un site, je pense que je peux leur faire confiance.
> 
> Après, à voir pour changer d'opérateur, mais vu toutes les lignes que j'ai chez mon opérateur cela me paraît compliqué..



Je doute de l'avenir de cet employé chez Apple


----------



## babat58 (28 Janvier 2016)

Je up le topic pour vous indiquer que mon iPhone est bien débloqué, comme quoi il existe bien des solutions alternatives 

@Jura39 : Tu ne dois pas avoir souvent affaire à l'assistance Apple..


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> Je up le topic pour vous indiquer que mon iPhone est bien débloqué, comme quoi il existe bien des solutions alternatives


Et comment ?


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Et comment ?



Oui comment , nous sommes curieux


----------



## babat58 (28 Janvier 2016)

Voir mon post initial.

Il suffit de renseigner le numéro IMEI de l'iPhone concerné, le modèle ainsi que l'opérateur qui le bloque.
Ensuite, ils font le nécessaire auprès de l'opérateur pour faire débloquer le téléphone.

Ils m'ont communiqués par email une procédure à effectuer pour activer le déblocage (des manips à faire sur iTunes, restaurer l'iPhone, le débrancher, patienter 10s et puis le rebrancher)


----------



## Locke (28 Janvier 2016)

babat58 a dit:


> Il suffit de renseigner le numéro IMEI de l'iPhone concerné, le modèle ainsi que l'opérateur qui le bloque.
> Ensuite, ils font le nécessaire auprès de l'opérateur pour faire débloquer le téléphone.


Donc, on en revient à la réponse #12 qui est la seule procédure légale. 

Tous les opérateurs proposent cette procédure en ligne, sauf pour les iPhone qui impose au propriétaire/acheteur de téléphoner en donnant ce fameux n° IMEI qui est la carte d'identité de ces smartphones.


----------



## samised (28 Janvier 2016)

Et bien je vous trouves assez avec ce chère Babat58, ayant déjà eu ce genre de problème se différent portable, la solution de passer par un tier pour faire desimlocker son tel sans en être le propriétaire d'origine n'a rien d'illégale ou de "chelou". Désolé d'avoir loupé ton post je t'aurais donné une solution très peu coûteuse et efficace.


----------



## Jura39 (28 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Donc, on en revient à la réponse #12 qui est la seule procédure légale.
> 
> Tous les opérateurs proposent cette procédure en ligne, sauf pour les iPhone qui impose au propriétaire/acheteur de téléphoner en donnant ce fameux n° IMEI qui est la carte d'identité de ces smartphones.



Eh oui , de toute façon , il n'y avait pas d'autre solution


----------



## samised (29 Janvier 2016)

Jura39 a dit:


> Eh oui , de toute façon , il n'y avait pas d'autre solution



Faux même pour les iphones ils existent des moyens de contourner les opérateurs en passant par des services tiers et si vous avez les bonnes infos vous pouvez trouver beaucoup moins cher que ce qu'annoncent ces fameux opérateurs

Pour preuve je viens de vérifier et j'ai trouvé un service de desimlock Bouygues iPhone pour 1€ seulement en 15 min max c'est réglé. Il faut juste que le tel soit clean.


----------



## Jura39 (29 Janvier 2016)

samised a dit:


> Faux même pour les iphones ils existent des moyens de contourner les opérateurs en passant par des services tiers et si vous avez les bonnes infos vous pouvez trouver beaucoup moins cher que ce qu'annoncent ces fameux opérateurs
> 
> Pour preuve je viens de vérifier et j'ai trouvé un service de desimlock Bouygues iPhone pour 1€ seulement en 15 min max c'est réglé. Il faut juste que le tel soit clean.



Clean ?


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2016)

samised a dit:


> Faux même pour les iphones ils existent des moyens de contourner les opérateurs en passant par des services tiers et si vous avez les bonnes infos vous pouvez trouver beaucoup moins cher que ce qu'annoncent ces fameux opérateurs
> 
> Pour preuve je viens de vérifier et j'ai trouvé un service de desimlock Bouygues iPhone pour 1€ seulement en 15 min max c'est réglé. Il faut juste que le tel soit clean.


Les forums de MacG n'ont pas pour but de donner des solutions de piratage. Il n'y a qu'une seule solution légale et il serait préférable d'en rester là, merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## samised (29 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Les forums de MacG n'ont pas pour but de donner des solutions de piratage. Il n'y a qu'une seule solution légale et il serait préférable d'en rester là, merci d'en tenir compte.


De piratage ??? Mais êtes vous sérieux? Il n'y a rien d'illégale ici!


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2016)

samised a dit:


> De piratage ??? Mais êtes vous sérieux? Il n'y a rien d'illégale ici!





samised a dit:


> j'ai trouvé un service de desimlock Bouygues iPhone pour 1€ seulement en 15 min max c'est réglé


Quel que soit l'opérateur, on ne doit pas payer. Il y a une procédure légale, sorti de ça le moindre € de paiement entre dans l'illégalité. Je suis chez Bouygues, jamais je n'ai payé et la procédure est bien celle que j'ai mentionné, je l'ai utilisé pour désimlocker mes 2 iPhone 4.


----------



## samised (29 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Quel que soit l'opérateur, on ne doit pas payer. Il y a une procédure légale, sorti de ça le moindre € de paiement entre dans l'illégalité. Je suis chez Bouygues, jamais je n'ai payé et la procédure est bien celle que j'ai mentionné, je l'ai utilisé pour désimlocker mes 2 iPhone 4.


ah bon ? et lorsque tu n'es pas le propriétaire original du téléphone? je vous donnes comme exemple un téléphone acheté avec la ligne d'une ex copine ? avec qui vous n'avez plus aucun contact, est ce illégale de se servir d'un site sérieux qui va permettre le desimlockage du mobile ? je pense que vous n'avez jamais étais confronté aux services clients (mis a part orange) qui ne veut rien savoir et qui demandent automatiquement que la personne qui a achetée le mobile avec sa ligne prenne contact avec eux et la on se retrouve face a un mur, donc OUI je confirme il n'y rien d'illégale a ce procédé!


----------



## babat58 (29 Janvier 2016)

Ayant acheté mon iPhone sur Ebay et n'ayant pas d'abonnement chez l'opérateur concerné,  je me suis retrouvé dans l'impasse, je ne pouvais pas passer par la procédure légale. (J'ai demandé le déblocage auprès de l'opérateur avant de faire toute démarche)

De ce que j'ai compris via la personne que j'ai eu sur le tchat de leur site, c'est qu'ils ne passent pas par le service client de l'opérateur mais par un autre service interne de Bouygues..


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2016)

samised a dit:


> onc OUI je confirme il n'y rien d'illégale a ce procédé!


Négatif, aucun opérateur ne fera payer le moindre € pour un désimlockage en sachant que c'est gratuit après 3 mois d'abonnement. Donc payer 1€ est illégal, mais ça c'est ton point de vue, pas celui de l'opérateur et d'Apple.

Et dans MacG on ne donne aucune information sur une face cachée ou pas d'une autre procédure et si elle fonctionne réellement, ça ne fait pas partie de la charte. On va en rester là, merci d'en tenir compte.


----------



## samised (29 Janvier 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Négatif, aucun opérateur ne fera payer le moindre € pour un désimlockage en sachant que c'est gratuit après 3 mois d'abonnement. Donc payer 1€ est illégal, mais ça c'est ton point de vue, pas celui de l'opérateur et d'Apple.
> 
> Et dans MacG on ne donne aucune information sur une face cachée ou pas d'une autre procédure et si elle fonctionne réellement, ça ne fait pas partie de la charte. On va en rester là, merci d'en tenir compte.




http://www.francemobiles.com/dossiers/deblocage-mobile-piratage-ou-operation-legale-30-2.html
Je vous renvoie vers cet article, qui prouve mes dire.
Merci d'arrêter de dire des bêtises, ou alors de me montrer un article de loi prouvant vos dire.
je le repete il n'y a rien d'illégale, d'obscure ou face cachée la de-dans.
certe il y a un vide juridique mais cela prouve bien que ça ne l'est pas (illégale)
la discussion est close de mon coté a moin que l'on me prouve le contraire.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (1 Février 2016)

Relis ton article... Il explique en toute lettre que le desimlockage d'un iPhone requiert une modification de son code interne... Ce qui est interdit par les lois du copyright! (C'était le seul téléphone dans ce cas à l'epoque).

Donc à part te dire que ton article était plus que vieux, il dit lui meme qu'il est illégale de desimlocker un iPhone (et seulement un iPhone), car cela implique de modifier un programme protéger par les lois internationales du copyright...

Merci de nous avoir trouver l'argument qui décrédibilise donc tes propos (il vaut mieux lire jusqu'au bout les articles quand on s'en sert d'argument)


----------



## samised (3 Février 2016)

Wow et toi tu devrais sûrement apprendre à lire correctement!!! Relis les 3 premiers paragraphes dont le dernier qui parle des petites boutique qui prennent 15€ !!!!


----------



## babat58 (3 Février 2016)

Vous allez loin les gars !

- Concrètement à l'heure actuelle, il n'existe aucune loi signifiant à des tiers l'interdiction de procéder au déblocage d'un iPhone.
- Les opérateurs sont dans leurs droits lorsqu'ils refusent la demande de déblocage à une personne n'étant pas cliente chez eux et n'ayant pas acheté leurs iPhones par le biais de l'opérateur.
- L'opérateur facture le désimlockage d'un iPhone de moins de 3 mois à ses clients.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (10 Février 2016)

samised a dit:


> Wow et toi tu devrais sûrement apprendre à lire correctement!!! Relis les 3 premiers paragraphes dont le dernier qui parle des petites boutique qui prennent 15€ !!!!


Les 3 premiers paragraphes disent en toutes lettre qu'il n'est pas illégales de desimlocker un téléphone (il ne parle pas d'un iPhone).


Mais, la suite expliqué que pour desimlocker un iPhone, il faut faire une modification du code source de l'os de l'iPhone (ce qui est une certaine originalité car c'est bien le seul téléphone qui réclame cette modification de code). Modifier le code soft est assimilé à du piratage (loi sur le copyright) et donc c'est interdit... L'article que tu cites explique  de façon explicite que si desimlocker un téléphone n'est pas interdit en soit, la façon de le faire sur un iPhone rend la manip illégale...

En pratique tu n'iras pas en prison pour ca, plein de petites échoppes le fond (avec pignon sur rue) pour 15 euros (parfois plus, parfois moins). Mais cela reste en théorie quand même illégale Car nécessité une modification d'un code qui ne t'appartient pas (tu n'as qu'une license d'utilisation de ce logiciel, pas la propriété).

Ce n'est pas compliqué à comprendre, mais peut être que tu aurais du lire plus que 3 paragraphe dans ton article... (Oui je sais lire c'est fatigant...).


----------



## Jura39 (10 Février 2016)

Tout a été dit 

je ferme le post 

si vous voulez le ouvrir de nouveau ce post, vous pouvez m'en faire la demande
Merci de votre participation


----------

